# MAST Meeting January 9, 2012



## disman_ca (Nov 12, 2011)

*MAST Meeting January 11, 2012*

(I believe this post complies with the forum rules, if not I apologize in advance.)

MAST is having it's monthly meeting this Wednesday for those of you who are interested the topics are:

1) Brian Bergerner will present on scuba diving and underwater photography
2) Jeff Kolesnikowicz will present on his recent trip to Belize

7:30 @ The Hillcrest Library, 5801 Leslie Street, Toronto

For more information see http://mastcanada.org/

It will be my first meeting and I'm looking forward to going. If you've been interested to attend but haven't yet now is the perfect opportunity.


----------



## altcharacter (Jan 10, 2011)

website says january 11th for the meeting


----------



## disman_ca (Nov 12, 2011)

altcharacter said:


> website says january 11th for the meeting


Oops, I meant the 11th sorry.


----------



## loonie (Mar 29, 2008)

MAST have its monthly meeting 2nd Wed of every month. I am a member, its the best aquarium club you can find. But only dealing with saltwater.


----------



## jeef (Mar 24, 2011)

Thanks for posting this disman! We'll start a thread every month here so everyone knows about the meeting. We usually have coral and frags to auction, I'll be bringing some nice yumas. Hope to see everyone there!

(I'm Jeff on the MAST exec and everyone should come to a meeting!)


----------



## mrobson (Mar 5, 2011)

ive been toying with idea of joining mast for a while but i wont be able to make it to most of the meetings, im more interested in the auctions and the discounts you get from MAST sponsors. I was wondering what exactly the discounts are and if there is really any benefit to joining if i wont be able to make most of the meetings.


----------



## jeef (Mar 24, 2011)

Here's the list of benefits you get for joining MAST including the stores you'll get discounts at.

Personally, the thing I'm most excited for are the speakers. We hope to have one in April that we're not quite ready to announce yet.


----------



## mrobson (Mar 5, 2011)

jeef said:


> Here's the list of benefits you get for joining MAST including the stores you'll get discounts at.


Thanks ive checked out the site a few times, i was looking for a bit more specifics on the discounts.



jeef said:


> Personally, the thing I'm most excited for are the speakers. We hope to have one in April that we're not quite ready to announce yet.


 Unfortunately with where i live, my job and family obligations i would only be able to make 1 or 2 of the actual meetings.


----------



## BBOSS (Jan 30, 2010)

loonie said:


> its the best aquarium club you can find. But only dealing with saltwater.


+1



mrobson said:


> Unfortunately with where i live, my job and family obligations i would only be able to make 1 or 2 of the actual meetings.


Even with only attending 1 or 2 meetings a year, it is well worth the membership fee.


----------

